# Remplacer un iPad mini 2 par ?



## ditche (8 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'un iPad mini 2, d'un vieux laptop de 2009 et d'un PC.
Je pense remplacer le mini 2 et le portable par un iPad plus puissant mais lequel ?
- iPad 2017 32 Go - 377 €
- iPad Pro 9,7 32 Go - 559 €
- iPad Pro 10,5 64 Go - 699 €
Utilisation : surf de canapé et me taper des séries, Youtube...

Je sature déjà rarement les 16 Go actuels, donc peinard avec 32.

Je garderai mon vieux portable pour diffuser en HDMI sur la télé, et le PC pour jouer ou quand c'est pas possible sur tablette.

Je pense que le moins cher me conviendra, mais les avis enchantés du Pro 10.5 donnent envie, de même que Truetone, P3, 120 Hz,... et puis ses 4 Go sont un + pour l'avenir, je le sens passer avec le bête 1 Go actuel.
Je n'utiliserai pas de pencil.

Des avis ? 

Merci,


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2018)

Tu peux prendre un iPad Pro, je pense qu'en jeu il remplacera même ton PC de 2009 ... Le proc A10 et sa puce graphique sont pas mal !


----------



## mathiasl76 (10 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, 

Clairement autant partir sur le meilleur si ton budget te le permet, niveau confort d’utilisation c’est le jour et la nuit entre un iPad mini 2 et l’iPad pro.

Et il va te durer au moins 5ans.

Bonne journée


----------



## ditche (10 Janvier 2018)

Merci pour vos réponses, mais je ne compte pas jouer ni utiliser un Pencil, donc c'est une partie du coût qui ne se "justifierait" pas dans mon cas par rapport à un iPad normal. Mais cette version Pro semble faire l'unanimité. 

Avec cette coque pas chère ça devrait le faire : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07175N8XP/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A7ZMMLW05YAY7&psc=1


----------



## mathiasl76 (21 Janvier 2018)

ditche a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses, mais je ne compte pas jouer ni utiliser un Pencil, donc c'est une partie du coût qui ne se "justifierait" pas dans mon cas par rapport à un iPad normal. Mais cette version Pro semble faire l'unanimité.
> 
> Avec cette coque pas chère ça devrait le faire : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07175N8XP/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A7ZMMLW05YAY7&psc=1



c'est un choix sur la durée et oui avec cette coque c'est parfait


----------

